
GMO Chickens Lay Eggs Containing Drugs to Fight Cancer - onewhonknocks
https://www.mirror.co.uk/science/chickens-genetically-modified-lay-eggs-13916988
======
zunzun
This raises the future possibility that, depending on what is in them, people
might start smoking chicken eggs.

~~~
dekhn
smoked chicken eggs are already a thing.

